
Spaceman Diff: Diffing Images on the Command Line - pcr910303
https://github.com/holman/spaceman-diff
======
noonespecial
5 stars.

This is the best utility to detect if your image has been transmogrified.

~~~
Tempest1981
You can also use ImageMagick to generate a "diff" image:

magick compare img1.jpg img2.jpg diff.jpg

If you want a numeric result, you can use "-metric AE" (and a null output
file) to count the number of pixels that differ.

There is also a "fuzz" option: -fuzz 2%

~~~
ghostDancer
I think he's referencing to the Calvin and Hobbes Transmogrifier. The name of
the util reminds of one of the personalities of Calvin : Spaceman Spiff

------
loudmax
I wrote a command line utility for finding duplicate images:
[https://github.com/nickaubert/pdupe](https://github.com/nickaubert/pdupe)

Useful if you're trying to reorganize pictures after migrating out of one
photo management service or another that may have resized images or altered
the resolution. It doesn't attempt to display the images (that's what feh or
imv are for), it only quantifies images' similarity.

I based on the logic on Geeqie's tool for finding similar images. My tool
doesn't do anything that Geequie doesn't, except mine is run from the CLI.

------
RhysU
> ImageMagick can do everything from image conversion to probably running a
> nuclear reactor.

Please, someone chime in that they use 'convert' in some process at a reactor
site.

~~~
ken
At my first job, our lab worked closely with the local TRIGA research reactor,
and I did write and run some Java code that analyzed data collected in it. The
Java license has always prohibited its use in nuclear reactors, but I figured
a little offline analysis would be OK. The results didn't influence the use of
radiation in any way.

ImageMagick is old enough and I used it regularly back in the day, but I think
(it's been 20 years) most of the data I got was just raw numbers so there
probably wouldn't have been much call for it.

I was also working on some (non-nuclear) image processing algorithms at the
time, so it's quite likely I ran 'convert' on my laptop while inside the
reactor building.

~~~
jefftk
_> The Java license has always prohibited its use in nuclear reactors, but I
figured a little offline analysis would be OK_

[https://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk...](https://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk-6u21-license-159167.txt)
has:

 _3\. RESTRICTIONS ... You acknowledge that Licensed Software is not designed
or intended for use in the design, construction, operation or maintenance of
any nuclear facility._

------
6thaccount2
For those to who it isn't obvious...the name is a pun on Calvin's imaginary
alterego "Spaceman Spiff" in the comic Calvin & Hobbes.

------
krilly
Wish he just used tiv, it's a far superior terminal image viewer

~~~
jefftk
Is that [https://github.com/radare/tiv](https://github.com/radare/tiv) ,
[https://github.com/stefanhaustein/TerminalImageViewer](https://github.com/stefanhaustein/TerminalImageViewer)
, or something else?

~~~
mceachen
[https://github.com/stefanhaustein/TerminalImageViewer](https://github.com/stefanhaustein/TerminalImageViewer)
is _amazing_ (but requires high-ascii font support from your term). And it's
easy to install: `sudo snap install --edge tiv`

------
kngo
Would it be better if checksum the images ? Unless we want to actually see the
actual changes between the two.

~~~
yorwba
Git is already checksumming the images. This utility is for looking at the
actual changes in case the checksums differ.

------
foobarbecue
Zounds!

